# Fall Trackrock Hammer-in ... Headsup!



## Anvil Head (Aug 8, 2016)

Just letting everyone interested, the dates for the Fall Hammer-in are a little later than usual. Hope to see you there.

#31   Trackrock Hammer-in    Fall 2016

Date:            Weekend of Octobr 28th & 29th                 Best News:  Open to all & no
Location:      Trackrock Campground, Blairsville, GA                          admission fees 
Directions:   WWW.TRACKROCK.COM  706-745-2420              >Can’t beat that!<

Activities:     Bladesmithing, Hawk forging, Leather Crafting, Anything Knife Related

Who: Anyone interested in knives, knife making, hawks, leather work, collecting, trading, etc. Watch, meet and talk talented bladesmiths, master leather craftsmen, collectors, etc.
See old discarded steel, scrap metal, wood and bone transformed into functional works of art.

General: Craftsmen from several states, finished knives on display, collections on display, etc.
Family oriented event.

Behave! 
No unsafe or reckless behavior will be tolerated.

Additional:   “Iron in the Hat” event Saturday to help fund event. Please bring usable item for this event.  A chance to pick up valuable plunder - knifemaking materials, parts and pieces. Strictly voluntary, participation encouraged.  

Charity Knife Raffle:   Custom knife will be on display during the event and drawing will be Saturday pm. Proceeds go to St. Jude Children’s Research Hospital or Scottish Rite here in Atlanta.

Accommodations:   Full hook-up & primitive camping available (check web site), Trackrock is an excellent campground and very well maintained. Several motels near: Blairsville and Young Harris. 

Catered BBQ plate on site Saturday lunch – Pricing subject to caterer’s expenses.

Please contact me via pm if you wish to participate, or need any further information.           
Carl Rechsteiner


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 9, 2016)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Aug 9, 2016)

We will be there.


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 27, 2016)

Just bringing her back into view for those who want to make plans. Looks like a big crowd this fall.


----------



## Bkeepr (Sep 17, 2016)

Rats... i got drawn for a quota hunt!


----------



## Rick Alexander (Sep 20, 2016)

*Going to try again this year*

I wanted to come last time really bad but family stuff just got in the way.  Put me down for 1 and maybe 2 if I can convince the wife to come.  Still want to get somebody to come to my woodworking club to do a class on the process as well.

Ricky Alexander


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 21, 2016)

Ricky, try and catch me at TR and we can discuss the demo for your club. I thought I responded to your pm on this but can't find it buried in all the other pm's I get. It's doable but is a buggar to schedule - we need to talk it out.


----------



## oakbend (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm going to try to make it to this one Carl. The wife's on call that weekend, but if she can trade it with someone we'll be coming up for the weekend. I hope there's a cabin left!


----------



## Rick Alexander (Sep 21, 2016)

*Actually - I want to try*

to learn how to do this myself Anvil so I can pass it along at the club as well.  You said you could get it done but I never got back with you to schedule so it's my own fault.  Still want to have you come some time.  We do a class every Saturday so sometime next year we'll get together.  Hope to meet you finally at TR fest and learn to do this finally and we'll talk then.  I'm still the guy setting up our classes for the club.  Believe me I'm going to be taking a BUNCH of pictures of the process as well so I can drum it into my thick noggin.  Hard to teach this old dog a new trick but I sure love to learn new things and this is a big one for my bucket list.

I also want to try to find a traditional bow maker to come in and do a demonstration of that process too.  I love trying to mix my hobbies of woodworking and hunting and that would be a really good one I think.  I know a guy in Appling GA that got me interested in this but he's always a little too busy and too far away to get the details worked out.  It's a shame - the guy is an amazing woodworker and makes some really awesome bows.  I think he's actually started his own WWng club as well in Appling.  Any of you guys know of somebody that would be willing to come to Gwinnett some Saturday AM to teach that let me know.  Somebody that's got some stature like ole Anvil Head here we can also pay you for your time and travel as well - within reason.  We have about 200 members and do have a little bit of a budget to pay really good presenters but mostly we're voluntary all around.  (Sorry to pirate your thread a little Anvil - I'll shut up now)


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 21, 2016)

Oakbend - best check with the campgrounds, the cabins book up pretty fast once the official notice goes out. There are other small cabins nearby that rent out, might do a google. With fall festivals and leaf lookers it gets pretty busy around Blairsville.

Rick - Don't know any local bowyers anymore but probably someone will know someone. 

See you fellas at TR.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Sep 28, 2016)

Trackrock campground is full. But I just booked a one night stay at a little farm close by! Excited to go this year...if I can convince my husband to stay out of the woods that weekend 

Lady at trackrock suggested calling Blood Mountain Cabins or Alpine Cabins.


----------



## oakbend (Sep 29, 2016)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Trackrock campground is full. But I just booked a one night stay at a little farm close by! Excited to go this year...if I can convince my husband to stay out of the woods that weekend
> 
> Lady at trackrock suggested calling Blood Mountain Cabins or Alpine Cabins.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 19, 2016)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 25, 2016)

Last warning from me......weather should be great.


----------



## oakbend (Oct 25, 2016)

What are the times for Friday and Saturday?


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 26, 2016)

Fri around 8 am to can't:30 - someone(s) usually forging something all day long. Some of us even come back in after dinner to forge a bit more.
Sat 8:30ish - BBQ Lunch (at cost) 12:00 - ITH & Raffle 1:00 - Back to forging round 2:00


----------



## arcame (Oct 26, 2016)

see you Saturday morning. probably just one this time.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 27, 2016)

Take what we get Patrick - always good.


----------



## ak314 (Oct 27, 2016)

We re camping at Vogel this weekend and are definitely planning to stop by.


----------



## onedude (Oct 30, 2016)

Carl,
Sonya and I had a great time. Thanks for putting this together for everyone. Thanks to Track Rock campground for hosting and everyone else that helped.
Doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 30, 2016)

You know it Brother - just wouldn't happen without the Alexanders' and their beautiful campground. Truly been blessed.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks to Carl and all the other blacksmiths that help put on this event. I guess we've been to 5 or 6 and this looked like the biggest one yet. The campground was beautiful and the staff was great as usual. We had a blast!! Thx again.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 2, 2016)

A great time had by all. I always enjoy it. Love being around good folks.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 3, 2016)

Walkinboss - it's a blessing and a privilege just to be able to get all you guys/gals together especially in such a great setting. The young people like your daughter who want to learn and do make it all worth while. Looking forward to your visit. You can check out my new toy (icing on the cake). One in the background is my 268# Haye-Budden (she's pouting a bit):


----------



## walkinboss01 (Nov 5, 2016)

I guess you got it on the truck. Lol


----------

